# Students: Win a free ETC console for your School.



## Footer

Show Us Your ETC
If a CB member does not win, I'm going to be upset.


----------



## Thelightinggal

AHH! I want to do it now! We have an obsession but I think an EOS line board would be AWESOME! Now if theres time in everyones busy schedule...


----------



## Grog12

Dang. I have no interns this year!


----------



## cpf

Hmm, the Palette is looking a bit clunky all of a sudden. No time, though, **** real jobs...


----------



## chausman

cpf said:


> Hmm, the Palette is looking a bit clunky all of a sudden. No time, though, **** real jobs...


 
Our Strand GSX is looking a little clunky! I've got time though, and I'm also trying to get our studio working again...may be a good opportunity!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## echnaret

Sadly, I am no longer in college. I would have loved to try to win a new console for my college (and maybe replaced the Vision in our black box space..).


----------



## Sony

Showing my students this, they will probably submit something!


----------



## ScottT

Sony said:


> Showing my students this, they will probably submit something!


 
Same here!


----------



## chausman

Sony said:


> Showing my students this, they will probably submit something!


 
You've already got an EOS line product!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sony

chausman said:


> You've already got an EOS line product!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
But we don't have an EOS! xD


----------



## chausman

Sony said:


> But we don't have an EOS! xD


 
But you've only got 6 right arms. Everything else would be color/beam and the Ion is great for that. (I just want as few people as possible to join!)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sony

chausman said:


> But you've only got 6 right arms. Everything else would be color/beam and the Ion is great for that. (I just want as few people as possible to join!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



 Doesn't mean it wouldn't be fun to have one! Also we are renting a bunch of movers this year...since we are doing Legally Blonde: The Musical ...*puke*


----------



## chausman

Sony said:


> Doesn't mean it wouldn't be fun to have one! Also we are renting a bunch of movers this year...since we are doing Legally Blonde: The Musical ...*puke*


 
You've also got money to rent stuff! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew

Thread BUMP as the deadline is growing near. Show Us Your ETC 

The site seems to indicate there's only been one entry, but I'm certainly hoping that not the case. Or that everyone is needlessly procrastinating.


----------



## chausman

derekleffew said:


> Thread BUMP as the deadline is growing near. Show Us Your ETC
> 
> The site seems to indicate there's only been one entry, but I'm certainly hoping that not the case. Or that everyone is needlessly procrastinating.


 
Time to go [-]bug[/-] remind my TD about this...


----------



## derekleffew

chausman said:


> Time to go [-]bug[/-] remind my TD about this...


WHY? 

It's not for him/her--it's for YOU!

> The contest is open to *students* ages 14 and older (under 18 will require the signature of a parent or guardian). *Students* must be currently affiliated with and enrolled in an institution of higher education. ...



-----
BTW, if any CB members DO make a video, I'm sure we're not opposed to a little Facebook ballot-box stuffing (freeping ?) if you also post the link to your video in this thread. The popular vote counts for 40% of the "grade".


----------



## shiben

derekleffew said:


> BTW, if any CB members DO make a video, I'm sure we're not opposed to a little Facebook ballot-box stuffing (freeping ?) if you also post the link to your video in this thread. The popular vote counts for 40% of the "grade".


 
Of course not. Who knows. Maybe someone could also convince 4-Chan that its really an anti-establishment video. Then you could have some real freeping.


----------



## ScottT

shiben said:


> Of course not. Who knows. Maybe someone could also convince 4-Chan that its really an anti-establishment video. Then you could have some real freeping.


 
Reddit that?


----------



## shiben

ScottT said:


> Reddit that?


 
The biggest problem is that the user votes are only 40% of the target. We could get half the internet to vote for a video, and the folks at ETC decide its not the one they want to give the award to.

Also this contest made me sad. I want my own Ion/Eos, (I really want a Gio, but whos gonna complain)... but I dont work for an educational institution... I bet there would be more videos if you could try and win one for yourself.


----------



## emac

I would love to make a video but with the time frame they have in place I wont be at the my school by the time the winners are announced....

And with no set in stone lighting program at my school I would need the consol and myself there to start one....


Oh well....


----------



## z2oo

Can I just ask why ETC wouldn't have added the Gio to the list of prizes when it was announced? I think a bunch of people would so much rather have a Gio than Eos (IMHO). I know I would, but I guess who am I to argue if I want any of the consoles, huh?


----------



## ScottT

azylka said:


> Can I just ask why ETC wouldn't have added the Gio to the list of prizes when it was announced? I think a bunch of people would so much rather have a Gio than Eos (IMHO). I know I would, but I guess who am I to argue if I want any of the consoles, huh?


 
Probably because when this contest was started there were no Gio "B Stock" consoles


----------



## LXPlot

What the heck? The only entry appears to be CCM! I gotta figure something out for this. They do not need it, they have like 6 strong consoles. I heard they were buying a GrandMA2 next quarter! They have an Ion in the video for heaven's sake! 

This is on!


----------



## chausman

LXPlot said:


> What the heck? The only entry appears to be CCM! I gotta figure something out for this. They do not need it, they have like 6 strong consoles. I heard they were buying a GrandMA2 next quarter! They have an Ion in the video for heaven's sake!
> 
> This is on!


 
No, no you don't...


----------



## derekleffew

Sounds to me like they're getting desperate for entries.  From the Twitter:

> Students, win the ETC shirt off Jon’s back by being the next to submit a Show Us Your ETC video: showusyouretc.com
> https://twitter.com/#!/ETCInc/status/160136240212094976/photo/1



The "Show Us Your ETC" challenge ends February 21, 2012.


----------



## Footer

derekleffew said:


> Sounds to me like they're getting desperate for entries.  From the Twitter:
> 
> 
> The "Show Us Your ETC" challenge ends February 21, 2012.


 
A bird told me that they only had one entry... and it was not exactly what they were looking for. Those of you who have a leprecon 2 scene preset ducted taped to the wall.... throw and entry up... they have not closed it yet. You might be late, but better late then never. Its worth a shot.


----------



## josh88

wow you'd think that people would jump all over something like this, I mean they're giving it away... well after Footer's bird knowledge I may have to get my kids on making one, I know they'd love to win and we could certainly use a new board.


----------



## Nelson

I wish I was a student -- I'd have already entered!


----------



## sk8rsdad

Sadly, it's not available outside of the US of A. I know of a lot of schools that would jump on it if they could...


----------



## CrazyTechie

Me and the other techs at my college are working on putting something together for this. We are hoping to have our idea set in stone when we have our meeting again on Friday.


----------



## erosing

My guess is that the majority of people that could use this the most, and actually be motivated to follow through this are the kids who have never heard of ETC, don't have competent staff for their theatre education beginnings, or students probably don't care enough because they are graduating soon (see earlier in thread). The other problem I have seen (from my limited view of the college world) is a lack of keeping up with the industry from professors and students in college, many don't seem to read the industry periodicals, websites, blogs even. Lastly, the image I think a lot of people, particularly these groups, see ETC for what it was, the same old instrument and consoles made for mostly conventional theatre. The young kids want to play with an MA1/2, a Hog, or don't care about the console because "that's for designers." They want fancy toys and big expensive consoles because thats all they see on TV and at the concerts they go to. I think to a lot of them, ETC isn't known, or it isn't sexy.

If I could enter, I would, even if just to support the wonderful company they still are. Sadly, I don't think I'll be seeing any of the local schools in the competition. Also, as someone looking at going back to school, I think it's sad that so few know about this or took the time to try and better their program (or motivate their students to do so). I sincerely hope ETC continues this program into the future, even if they don't receive the number of entries they had hoped for.


----------



## chausman

My issue is that I can't think of something that we could do well, with the resources we have available. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.788629,-117.322211


----------



## LavaASU

Oh, there will be at least one more submitted .


----------



## techieman33

I wonder if a lot of schools have decided not to bother since all they have are conventional fixtures, or maybe just a couple of LED units to control and feel that the console would ultimately just go to waste.


----------



## shiben

I would have made one in a heartbeat if I was involved with the school drama program where I am now... Of course they also have a Hog 3 so it would be kind of out of the ballpark... I also would have made one if it wasnt only for students...


----------



## Call911

I plan on entering this the next few works for the high school I work at. Would I have CBs support with voting?


----------



## DaveySimps

There is still almost a month left to submit entries. Generally speaking, the target age range is notorious for waiting until the last second to submit anything. If there is one thing my Stagecraft and Intro to Theatre students have taught me over the years is that the vast majority of students will wait until very near the deadline to submit anything, no matter how simple or difficult the task / assignment is. I would expect this is the case here.

~Dave


----------



## CrazyTechie

DaveySimps said:


> There is still almost a month left to submit entries. Generally speaking, the target age range is notorious for waiting until the last second to submit anything. If there is one thing my Stagecraft and Intro to Theatre students have taught me over the years is that the vast majority of students will wait until very near the deadline to submit anything, no matter how simple or difficult the task / assignment is. I would expect this is the case here.
> 
> ~Dave



*Cough* that never happens *cough*


----------



## derekleffew

DaveySimps said:


> ...If there is one thing my Stagecraft and Intro to Theatre students have taught me over the years is that the vast majority of students will wait until very near the deadline to submit anything, ...


Way to condemn an entire class of students there, DaveySimps. Look at it a different way--perhaps they're just practicing to be future designers. When is the last time a light plot, rendering, set model, or shop drawings were submitted on time, or <gasp>< gasp > early?</gasp>


----------



## shiben

derekleffew said:


> Way to condemn an entire class of students there, DaveySimps. Look at it a different way--perhaps they're just practicing to be future designers. When is the last time a light plot, rendering, set model, or shop drawings were submitted on time, or <gasp>< gasp > early?</gasp>


 
You can submit those things on time? And what is this early thing you speak of?


----------



## natebish

myself and the two other techs at my school were literaly working on an entry with our old console when the a guy from the district showed up and took it from us saying that we were getting a complete redo of our theatres lighting system. including new rack, new ETC conventionals but most of all a new element console. since we rarely use LEDs even we figured that would more than do for our needs, so the video was scrapped.


----------



## josh88

they're pushing it on their facebook page even more now too. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.98573705945.101553.7586890945&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Les

I just shared the link with a lot of my high school theatre director friends on Facebook. Hey Tex, wouldn't you like a new console?


----------



## Lafalot

sk8rsdad said:


> Sadly, it's not available outside of the US of A. I know of a lot of schools that would jump on it if they could...


 
Bring it on! Not just open to the U.S., not just to Europe. Open to everyone... except Quebec or countries not authorized for trade with the U.S. .... Don't ask me why not Quebec. 

'Everyone' meaning students entering on behalf of schools (high schools, colleges, universities...). The contest is open to students ages 14 and older (under 18 will require the signature of a parent or guardian). Students must be currently affiliated with and enrolled in an institution of higher education.

Deadline to submit is Feb. 21, 2012. you still have time.


----------



## Chris15

Lafalot said:


> Bring it on! Not just open to the U.S., not just to Europe. Open to everyone... except Quebec or countries not authorized for trade with the U.S. .... Don't ask me why not Quebec.


 
Hey Ellen,
To quote clause 2 of the Terms and Conditions;

> Participation in this contest is void outside the United States.



Might you want to have a chat to the relevant people in your office about that?


----------



## Lafalot

Chris15 said:


> To quote clause 2 of the Terms and Conditions;...
> Might you want to have a chat to the relevant people in your office about that?



Thanks, I did just that and the T&C will be changed out at some point today(Wed).


----------



## Nikgwolf

LXPlot said:


> What the heck? The only entry appears to be CCM! I gotta figure something out for this. They do not need it, they have like 6 strong consoles. I heard they were buying a GrandMA2 next quarter! They have an Ion in the video for heaven's sake!
> 
> This is on!


 
Hi LXPlot,

As a current Junior at CCM, I can tell you that we are only renting the GrandMA2 as part of the "Moving Light Programming" curriculum to teach advanced programming methods. As for the "6 strong consoles," we have a large variety due to the amount of shows that are produced in our 3 performing spaces. (All three spaces may have shows running concurrently) In addition, there is a light lab which has classes running weekly and a lighting shop that needs a console to test any broken equipment. Finally, if you had read the info detailed in the video, the ION console was generously _*loaned*_ to us by Cross Lighting solely to complete this project. So please, if you hear any more rumors about the lighting program or the equipment we have at CCM, please feel free to contact me and I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have. Please do so before you post unconfirmed rumors on a public forum like this. Thank you.

Nik Robalino
[email protected]


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Nikgwolf said:


> Hi LXPlot,
> 
> As a current Junior at CCM, I can tell you that we are only renting the GrandMA2 as part of the "Moving Light Programming" curriculum to teach advanced programming methods. As for the "6 strong consoles," we have a large variety due to the amount of shows that are produced in our 3 performing spaces. (All three spaces may have shows running concurrently) In addition, there is a light lab which has classes running weekly and a lighting shop that needs a console to test any broken equipment. Finally, if you had read the info detailed in the video, the ION console was generously _*loaned*_ to us by Cross Lighting solely to complete this project. So please, if you hear any more rumors about the lighting program or the equipment we have at CCM, please feel free to contact me and I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have. Please do so before you post unconfirmed rumors on a public forum like this. Thank you.
> 
> Nik Robalino
> [email protected]


 
So what desks do you have in house?


----------



## Nikgwolf

Pie4Weebl said:


> So what desks do you have in house?


 
Our most used console is our Obsession II for our main stage shows. We have a hog iPC that occasionally gets used in conjunction with the Obsession II for larger shows with a specific need for more complex moving light programming functions. We also have the Strand 550i for our main stage shows. Typically, the the Palette VL and the Element rotate between our studio theatre and our lighting workroom/repair shop testing console. Lastly our faithful Express 48/96 sits in our light lab and handles the bulk of class demonstrations and color tests. Eventually, many of the consoles listed above make their way to the light lab where students train on these machines as part of the "lighting programming" curriculum.

Nik Robalino


----------



## DuckJordan

As the contest just states that anyone is able to submit an entry I can't say yes or no (neither do I work for etc) but it does seem a little odd that a school with 5 actual consols plus the budget to rent be the only entry. I know my old high school is in need they are using horizon and the director feels that is "new" technology....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochem

Nikgwolf said:


> Hi LXPlot,
> 
> As a current Junior at CCM, I can tell you that we are only renting the GrandMA2 as part of the "Moving Light Programming" curriculum to teach advanced programming methods. As for the "6 strong consoles," we have a large variety due to the amount of shows that are produced in our 3 performing spaces. (All three spaces may have shows running concurrently) In addition, there is a light lab which has classes running weekly and a lighting shop that needs a console to test any broken equipment. Finally, if you had read the info detailed in the video, the ION console was generously _*loaned*_ to us by Cross Lighting solely to complete this project. So please, if you hear any more rumors about the lighting program or the equipment we have at CCM, please feel free to contact me and I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have. Please do so before you post unconfirmed rumors on a public forum like this. Thank you.
> 
> Nik Robalino
> [email protected]


 
Woah Nik, calm down a little. Last I checked, it was far from an insult to say that some school has a large inventory and rental budget. On the contrary, CCM is a well-respected school in the industry, and it's possible that wide variety of consoles has something to do with it. LXPlot has a point - if your professors/department heads/whatever decided that they really wanted an Eos/Ion for your spaces, they could buy one fairly easily, or be able to rent one pretty much whenever they wanted to. The reason you may not own the Ion isn't because it's too cost-prohibitive, it's because they believe the Obs/Hog/550i/Palette/Element/(Express) combination is enough - which I'm not inclined to disagree with. 

I'm sure you can agree that your school was really not the intended audience for this contest. Does that mean that you should withdraw your video and bow out of the contest? Not really - that's why 60% of the decision is based on the judges' choices. You followed the rules, you submitted a strong video, and there's nothing saying that you can't do that. However, I think that ETC would prefer to award the consoles to a smaller, struggling school that demonstrates lots of enthusiasm for a new console rather than a larger, already well-equipped school that demonstrates a simple programming technique. No one here or in Middleton dislikes you, your video, or your school, it's just not what they're looking for. Just my 2c.


----------



## Nikgwolf

rochem said:


> Woah Nik, calm down a little. Last I checked, it was far from an insult to say that some school has a large inventory and rental budget.



Hi Rochem, I come in peace, hehe, really I didn't mean to sound too agressive, but it did bother me that there were claims made about CCM's lighting inventory that made us look more well off than we really are.


rochem said:


> I'm sure you can agree that your school was really not the intended audience for this contest.



Yes, I'd agree that there are probably many institutions that have fewer resources to work with, but then it would be rather pointless for a console such as the EOS or ION with strong multiple parameter control to go to a school without the inventory to use it to its potential.

Also, I think every school would ideally like to pride themselves with being "up to date" in the technology field and we are no different. Given the choice, I think many of our students would prefer an EOS or ION over some of our current consoles.

So again, I only mean well, and I think you'd agree that any educational institution would love to incorporate a top-notch console from one of the leading manufacturers in our industry.

Peace, love, and gobos everyone.

Nik Robalino


----------



## shiben

Nikgwolf said:


> Hi Rochem, I come in peace, hehe, really I didn't mean to sound too agressive, but it did bother me that there were claims made about CCM's lighting inventory that made us look more well off than we really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'd agree that there are probably many institutions that have fewer resources to work with, but then it would be rather pointless for a console such as the EOS or ION with strong multiple parameter control to go to a school without the inventory to use it to its potential.
> 
> Also, I think every school would ideally like to pride themselves with being "up to date" in the technology field and we are no different. Given the choice, I think many of our students would prefer an EOS or ION over some of our current consoles.
> 
> So again, I only mean well, and I think you'd agree that any educational institution would love to incorporate a top-notch console from one of the leading manufacturers in our industry.
> 
> Peace, love, and gobos everyone.
> 
> Nik Robalino


 
I honestly dont have time to watch the video or anything, but can someone inform me what CCM is?

At any rate: every school would be happy to have the most up-to-date stuff. And thats great. However, I really dont give a crap if most students would want to have the most up to date everything. I suppose I could do a ton of things, but everyone who I work for professionally says the best way to learn to design is with no budget, no inventory, and a 2 scene preset with 15 dimmers. Actually teaches you stuff like that. And I tend to agree. I can make a wicked cool show with a few hundred units in it, but if you cant make an artistic show with 10, did ya learn anything in school? So I actually dont think that any educational institution would want to incorporate a top-notch console. I think most would want a console that functions... That said, its pretty ballen that your school has all that stuff... There are days when your hacking at a colortran and you just want an Eos... SO BAD! 

Also, IMHO, I think its a bit silly to say "but then it would be rather pointless... ... without the inventory to use its potential". I doubt you use most of your Console's potential in the light lab when your using your express, its got more functions than would be sensible to have in said lab... Should we replace it with a 12 chan 2 scene preset? Of course most consoles used in education are far overpowered for what they are doing. However, they are also far easier to use on a day to day basis, and that alone makes it worth getting a hold of for some people. 

Just to be clear, no disrespect meant, the opinions expressed are my own, etc. All in the name of discussion I guess.


----------



## Footer

shiben said:


> I honestly dont have time to watch the video or anything, but can someone inform me what CCM is?


 
Cincinnati Conservatory of Music

I put it in the top 5 of theatre schools in the country. They are very well known for their musical theatre program.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

shiben said:


> everyone who I work for professionally says the best way to learn to design is with no budget, no inventory, and a 2 scene preset with 15 dimmers. Actually teaches you stuff like that. And I tend to agree. I can make a wicked cool show with a few hundred units in it



Because I never get tired of arguing this point: No you can't. Learning the basics first is important, but if your education is based on a theatre that has a two scene preset you're not magically going to be able to scale up. So much of lighting design is being able to manage large amounts of information that comes with working on a larger system, especially if you are an assistant or in a tech oriented position. Last year (so one year out of school), I was the MA2 programmer for a show that had 50-60ish moving lights on it. Had I gone for a program that was a "focus on the essentials, you'll learn all that high tech stuff in the real world" I would have never been prepared for, or offered that gig.

/YMMV

Any other CB members working on entries?


----------



## Footer

Pie4Weebl said:


> Because I never get tired of arguing this point: No you can't. Learning the basics first is important, but if your education is based on a theatre that has a two scene preset you're not magically going to be able to scale up. So much of lighting design is being able to manage large amounts of information that comes with working on a larger system, especially if you are an assistant or in a tech oriented position. Last year (so one year out of school), I was the MA2 programmer for a show that had 50-60ish moving lights on it. Had I gone for a program that was a "focus on the essentials, you'll learn all that high tech stuff in the real world" I would have never been prepared for, or offered that gig.
> 
> /YMMV
> 
> Any other CB members working on entries?



Its a both sides of the coin thing. Both ways are correct. Both ways should be taught. Both of my spaces have dimmers with 0-10v control... and both spaces have hard patches. Both spaces are driven by consoles that were designed in the 90s. Both venues are packed full of fixtures designed in the 80s. However, both of these spaces see B and C market tours as well as high level goverment/corporate events. If you have never touched a patch panel, expression line console, or a 2209... your not going to do well in my space.

With both ways you can make a living wage. One is not better then the other... and in reality one does not pay more then the other. The technician that can do both is the one that has the real job security. Any university that just teaches the newest things turns out a product that can not work in the real world where no one can afford the ideal. Any program that just teaches the basics turns out a student that can't compete in the real world. There is a recession on people. Learn everything you can. Nothing is beneath you. Nothing is above you. 

And....

IF YOU ARE A STUDENT, ANY STUDENT, MAKE A VIDEO. NOW. TAKE IT WITH YOUR PHONE. IT DOES NOT HAVE TO BE PERFECT. IT DOES NOT HAVE TO BE LONG. JUST DO IT. YOU HAVE THE CHANCE TO WIN SOME GREAT DEMO UNITS.


----------



## LavaASU

Yes, we are working on one. 2 more film locations and a bunch of post production to go... we'd probably be done by now if not for our current console crashing/freezing up/doing things its not supposed to/having to be restarted constantly! (So please vote for us once it's up as we really NEED a new console)

I've also heard that our theatre department is working on one.


----------



## chausman

Well, they're now up to four submissions.

And they're all pretty good.


----------



## baotto

tayklor and I just submitted a video: "Homeschool students from Madison."


----------



## LavaASU

And ours is up! Show Us Your ETC

We promise it's funny (and worth the 5 minutes to watch)!

If anyone wants to see it the bloopers are here (warning... PG-13): LAVA bloopers2 - YouTube


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Nice job Lava! 

Also [user]footer[/user], is it safe to assume you helped the Saratoga kids? I liked theirs, even if I never want to hear party rock anthem ever again, since I hear every DJ play it every time.


----------



## headcrab

Isn't there some issue with using someone else's music in one's video, as it's not your intellectual property?


----------



## LavaASU

headcrab said:


> Isn't there some issue with using someone else's music in one's video, as it's not your intellectual property?



In our case we had permission from the artist for the actual songs we used. The others and FX were clips built into imovie.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

headcrab said:


> Isn't there some issue with using someone else's music in one's video, as it's not your intellectual property?



If you're referring to Saratoga's one, parody is considered fair use.


----------



## headcrab

I wasn't asking about a specific video, but merely in general.


----------



## sarahsliefie

*Please vote for Our ETC video*

Please go here and vote for my Schools ETC Video. Show Us Your ETC We really need a new board and this would be a huge bonus not only to the drama department but the whole school!

Thanks so much


----------



## josh88

*Re: Please vote for Our ETC video*

Can I ask why there are two different videos?


----------



## sarahsliefie

We had two students that wanted to make one. ETC wants as many as possible. So I figure it increases the chances. We almost had a 3rd but they backed out. Our crew make videos for everything and almost of everything so this was almost second nature.


----------



## headcrab

I just submitted our video.

Ridgeview Classical Schools - Show Us Your ETC - YouTube


----------



## ziryab

Hey everyone, there are some new videos up to watch. This one Show Us Your ETC is by my students. Please help us out we are a small school.


----------



## sarahsliefie

ziryab said:


> Hey everyone, there are some new videos up to watch. This one Show Us Your ETC is by my students. Please help us out we are a small school.



That is sweet! I even had goose bumps at the end!

I voted for both of yours! can you vote for mine in return! Show Us Your ETC
The videos that are coming in are higher quality then I was expecting! This is going to be very interesting to see who wins.


----------



## ziryab

sarahsliefie said:


> That is sweet! I even had goose bumps at the end!
> 
> I voted for both of yours! can you vote for mine in return! Show Us Your ETC
> The videos that are coming in are higher quality then I was expecting! This is going to be very interesting to see who wins.




Thanks so much for your vote!!! Your favorite things video is a big favorite of ours! We already "liked" it. "When the TD screams . . . ." LOL


----------



## Footer

Pie4Weebl said:


> Nice job Lava!
> 
> Also footer, is it safe to assume you helped the Saratoga kids? I liked theirs, even if I never want to hear party rock anthem ever again, since I hear every DJ play it every time.



Nope. Wrong Saratoga. There are three Saratoga's, one in Utah, one in NY, and another in California. The video is from the California one. Also, Saratoga is technically an region on the Hudson about 5 miles away. It is where the Battle of Saratoga was fought and is now a national park and national cemetery. I live in Saratoga _Springs_ just up the hill from there... we did not have any battles fought... instead we have water and horses. Also, the potato chip was invented here (wikipedia says it.. so it must be true!). So, now you will never confuse the Saratoga's again.... and the High School here needs to apply. I did tell them about it. Also, Skidmore here in town already has an Ion.

Finally, get in your car/train/whatever and actually come upstate sometime. There is a lot more to this state you call home then some steel and concrete.


----------



## ndiaz

Hey Guys, CalArts Just posted a video. Featuring the bottle-opening feature of the source four. Maybe Y'all can take a look and vote. Show Us Your ETC There are defiantly some good videos up there, some of the "smaller schools" look like they can hold their own. It's gonna be nerve-wracking for sure. Help us out y'all!


----------



## derekleffew

Footer said:


> Nope. Wrong Saratoga. ... I live in Saratoga _Springs_ just up the hill from there... we did not have any battles fought... instead we have ... horses. ...


Carly Simon fans should remember the lyric "Well, I hear you went up to Saratoga. And your horse naturally won."

I'm early calling this contest a victory for ControlBooth. At least two (and very probably more) of the videos have an appearance by a current or former ControlBooth member.

Congratulations to all entrants. I find it interesting that the quality of the videos is generally in direct proportion to the quality of the school. So the videos are also advertisements for the school, most with no faculty or staff involvement or intervention. You're all winners. I wouldn't want to be a judge. 

ETC, give them each a console. "And you get an Element, and you get an Element, and you get an Element."!


----------



## ziryab

Great entries all around! Can't wait to see what gets posted today. The bottle opener was hilarious! And I really liked the ETC cribs - very out of the box. I think the biggest laugh I had was the pin-spot on the toilet, though. Well done.

I am constantly amazed at what my students can do. Sometimes (heck, most of the time) I, just sit back and let them teach me. Their youth a creativity push me out of my box every day. I felt like a proud dad watching my students play and wrestle with this project. I would have loved to been a fly on the wall during some of your vids, they looked fun and inspired. 

Shameless plug for my students: our school only has 275 students and we can't hope to compete against bigger schools in votes. Give us a "like", if you can. We are #18 from Cate.

I am also glad this contest helped me find this forum. I have been trolling the boards ever since. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## derekleffew

ziryab said:


> ...I am also glad this contest helped me find this forum. I have been trolling the boards ever since. Nice to meet you all.


Good to have you. I hope you're not just saying nice things to garner more votes (sorry for the pessimism; it's political season). Did you start a thread in the New Member Board introducing yourself? It's your one and only chance for self-promotion.


----------



## Mandolomo

I too have submitted a video. I'm quite happy with it. Anyway, it's not up on the contest site yet, but here is a YouTube link to convince you that I deserve your vote! Thanks!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahY-1A9nep4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## derekleffew

Mandolomo said:


> ...Anyway, it's not up on the contest site yet, but here is a YouTube link to convince you that I deserve your vote!


This is the first video I was moved to vote for, and it appears it may not have met the deadline. I'll keep checking, just in case there's a delay.

Can't wait for March 29, 2012.

EDIT: Oh good, it made it. About five new videos are there that weren't there this morning.


----------



## photoatdv

So am I the only one minority concerned about Park Point putting jackets in an apparently live (blue light is on) sensor rack?


----------



## josh88

derekleffew said:


> This is the first video I was moved to vote for, and it appears it may not have met the deadline. I'll keep checking, just in case there's a delay.
> 
> Can't wait for March 29, 2012.



They had sent out some email or I got an update somewhere saying that stuff that got submitted on the deadline day wouldn't make it to the site till next day or so, so as long as they got in in before midnight they'll still be in the running.


----------



## josh88

photoatdv said:


> So am I the only one minority concerned about Park Point putting jackets in an apparently live (blue light is on) sensor rack?



well that and sliding lenses around on the floor and eating popcorn off of the reflector of a par, none of which really seem like a strong choice.


----------



## chausman

josh88 said:


> well that and sliding lenses around on the floor and eating popcorn off of the reflector of a par, none of which really seem like a strong choice.



Top hat jousting. I thought the whole thing was completely random, and not really helping their case...we've got so much, we can play chess and eat popcorn with our instruments, and make puppets out of dimmer doublers. Just my thoughts.


----------



## photoatdv

Hey it's not as bad as a friend showed me on youtube of a moving light someone took overs off of and put underwear on. And yes, they were obviously quite intoxicated (the people in the video, not my friend)! Can't find the video now though-- it was in a shop so wonder if boss found it and made them take it down.


----------



## Footer

Mandolomo said:


> I too have submitted a video. I'm quite happy with it. Anyway, it's not up on the contest site yet, but here is a YouTube link to convince you that I deserve your vote! Thanks!
> Show Us Your ETC - Palo Alto High School - YouTube



Great job. Glad to see a place that looks both well worn and well loved enter. Good luck to you.


----------



## bobbyd23

*ETC Contest*

Its Easy. Click This Link, and Hit LIKE! below the video. 

Show Us Your ETC


Help the Department of Theatre and Dance at SUNY Fredonia win a new lighting console! Electronic Theatre Controls (ETC) is hosting a competition for schools across the nation. They ask the students to show them our Enthusiasm, Talent, and Creativity (ETC) 

A small group of students from the student chapter of USITT (FUSITT) just did that and made a video. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP! Click the link above and hit the Like button! forward the link to your family, friends, co workers, students, and even strangers! Get the word out and invite everyone to do this!!!


This is an article posted by SUNY Fredonia's Campus Life

Theatre students vie for a chance to win lighting console by showing their enthusiasm and creativity


----------



## Pie4Weebl

*Re: ETC Contest*


bobbyd23 said:


> Its Easy. Click This Link, and Hit LIKE! below the video.
> 
> Help the Department of Theatre and Dance at SUNY Fredonia win a new lighting console! Electronic Theatre Controls (ETC) is hosting a competition for schools across the nation. They ask the students to show them our Enthusiasm, Talent, and Creativity (ETC)
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP! Click the link above and hit the Like button! forward the link to your family, friends, co workers, students, and even strangers! Get the word out and invite everyone to do this!!!



Wow, thanks for telling us about this competition! We probably wouldn't have heard about it any other way! If you're gonna set up an account to try and troll votes for your video, that's fine, but at least post something more than a form email someone came up with to send out to everyone you know.


----------



## Mandolomo

*Re: ETC Contest*

Just in case any of you missed it, my video is now up on the page and ready for votes! I really appreciate any help you wonderful people can give me. Here's the link: Show Us Your ETC


----------



## natedogg

*Re: ETC Contest*

I don't want to burst anyones bubble but CalArts just stepped into the scene, watch our video, it will change your lighting life! and please vote for us! CLICK HERE to watch! 

Thanks!
CalArts LDs


----------



## chausman

Footer said:


> Show Us Your ETC
> If a CB member does not win, I'm going to be upset.



With the large number of people who have joined just to ask us to vote for them, I wouldn't be surprised at all if a CB Member wins. Whether they were a member before hand... 

It's amazing how many people had videos last minute. Good job to everyone!


----------



## josh88

chausman said:


> With the large number of people who have joined just to ask us to vote for them, I wouldn't be surprised at all if a CB Member wins. Whether they were a member before hand...
> 
> It's amazing how many people had videos last minute. Good job to everyone!




AND! new members! who knows who we might help with future stuff or might teach us something, I'd say this competition benefited CB too haha


----------



## bobbyd23

*Re: ETC Contest*


Pie4Weebl said:


> Wow, thanks for telling us about this competition! We probably wouldn't have heard about it any other way! If you're gonna set up an account to try and troll votes for your video, that's fine, but at least post something more than a form email someone came up with to send out to everyone you know.



I wouldn't exactly call it trolling for votes. I just thought it would be a good idea. I was stupid and didn't even look to see if there was a thread about the contest so I originally created a new one and my post was moved here. 
I will admit its a basic "heres a contest!" statement and a shameless plug for the video though.


----------



## bobbyd23

*Re: ETC Contest*

Now that I've read the thread, theres a ton of great videos out there. Check this one out and give it a vote if you think it deserves one.
http://www.showusyouretc.com/movie19.aspx


----------



## Footer

*Re: ETC Contest*

Looks like the kids from the school I used to teach at made one: Show Us Your ETC

To be fair, that expression 3 had issues when I taught there 3 years ago.


----------



## LavaASU

*Re: ETC Contest*

I'm jealous of the OLD consoles half the schools have (If we don't win a console I think one of the schools that does should send us their old express(ion))! Of course an EOS would be awesome so that our crew could actually learn the console instead of the few times I year we can rent stuff having combat programming where we try to program a show in 2 hours (one-off concerts/events) on an unfamiliar board and the rest of the time trying to run an LED and mover rig on consoles not designed for it!


----------



## erosing

*Re: ETC Contest*

The "beards of ETC calendar" section in one had me on the floor, and the one from Palo Alto was indeed, very well done.


----------



## Call911

Did anyone else receive an email today asking to FTP the full res version of their video? I'm trying to figure out of everyone got this, or only a few.


----------



## sarahsliefie

yes. everyone got that email. Both of our students got it.


----------



## derekleffew

Friday, March 30, 5:30 PM (PDT).


----------



## derekleffew

Ten semi-finalists have been announced; I didn't know they were going to do that.

From Show Us Your ETC :

> Listed in *alphabetical* order:
> 
> California Institute of the Arts, Valencia, CA
> College-Conservatory of Music, University of Cincinnati, Cincinnati, OH
> Home-schooled high school students, Madison, WI
> Juniata College, Huntingdon, PA
> Lake Zurich High School, Lake Zurich, IL
> Middlesex County College, Bedford, MA
> Nazareth College, Rochester, NY
> Palo Alto High School, Palo Alto, CA
> Point Park University, Pittsburgh, PA
> South Eugene High School, Eugene, OR



Any CB members' schools still in the running?


----------



## sarahsliefie

It was surprising that none of the top 3 in votes got onto the top 10. What do you think?


----------



## josh88

sarahsliefie said:


> It was surprising that none of the top 3 in votes got onto the top 10. What do you think?



well they did say from the start that ETC was really the only deciding factor. Votes would influence things but ultimately it was up to whoever they decided best fit what they were looking for, potentially who they thought needed it most, etc... something may have been really popular but not at all what they were looking for.


----------



## Mandolomo

derekleffew said:


> Ten semi-finalists have been announced; I didn't know they were going to do that.
> 
> From Show Us Your ETC :
> 
> 
> Any CB members' schools still in the running?



Palo Alto High School checking in! It is going to be HARD to sit through my classes tomorrow.


----------



## chausman

*http://www.controlbooth.com/showthread.php*


----------



## Edrick

I feel like there could be a major fire and he'd just be all calm and like "oh look there is... a fire."

Congrats to the people who won, was anyone through CB?


----------



## Footer

*Re: http://www.controlbooth.com/showthread.php*

Really upset that none of these winners are secondary schools. For those of you who don't want to watch the movie, here ya go: Show Us Your ETC


----------



## DrPinto

Edrick said:


> I feel like there could be a major fire and he'd just be all calm and like "oh look there is... a fire."



The purple nail polish was groovy too...


----------



## derekleffew

Enjoy your five S4PARs, mandolomo. Congrats to all the winners.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josh88

*Re: http://www.controlbooth.com/showthread.php*


Footer said:


> Really upset that none of these winners are secondary schools. For those of you who don't want to watch the movie, here ya go: Show Us Your ETC



I was disappointed in that too. I was hoping for at least one of them to win.


----------



## erosing

josh88 said:


> I was disappointed in that too. I was hoping for at least one of them to win.



Agreed, but I can understand it as possibly being due to a perpetual use kind of thing. In the few videos I watched none of the high school kids really showed that their program had anything going past themselves (no teacher, coordinator, interest, etc). While I applaud their dedication and the few videos I saw were great, the long term benefits definitely go to the universities.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Well, after watching that video I've come to the conclusion that I am too clean cut to work at ETC. 

I guess CCM will no longer have to rent an MA2... /snark


----------



## Smatticus

An electrician getting a lens stuck in a Source Four PAR reminded me of Fredonia's submission to this contest ETC held back in the fall of 2011. I did a little wandering around YouTube and was able to find a lot of the videos submitted. Couldn't find anything on ETC's site. Here's a link to a YouTube playlist. Here's a link from Live Design about the results of the contest.


----------

